# Does anyone have recipes with sesame seed?



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

I suffer IBS-C and IBS-D alternately, and am desperately searching for recipes that will help break the cycle.I've found I have some luck with recipes that have sesame seeds in them. The sesame adds flavor to typically bland food like bagels. I've also had a couple of different sesame breaded salmon fillets in restaurants with no adverse effects. Problem is, I don't have any recipes at home to bring this new flavoring into my diet. I would much appreciate anyone who could give me recipes or advice on this matter.Thanks CASP.S. Anyone know the dietary info on sesame seed-fiber content, soluble, insoluble, etc.


----------

